
Show HN: All-Purpose Idea Generator - tomjcleveland
https://tjcx.me/tools/idea-generator.html
======
dmos62
Great stuff. Awesome value to complexity ratio. I would love it to be a CLI
tool. I could integrate it into my decision/productivity/creativity workflows.

------
quickthrower2
Awesome it has helped me already

------
bronzecarnage
This is so cool, and well done. Thank you :)

------
breck
That was pretty fun! Nicely done.

Bookmarked.

